# Looking to adopt in the North Central/West Florida area



## Italianbeauty (Dec 29, 2010)

Hello all,
Does anyone know of anyone with pups ready or about ready to be placed in the Northern Florida area....basically any where within the panhandle, Florida/Georgia - Florida/Alabama boarder, and as far east as Jacksonville. I have someone in mind, although I just want to see my options before placing a deposit.

Warmest Regards!


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Try petfinder.com Pet Search Results: Adoptable maltese Dog Pets in Tampa, FL: Petfinder


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Try Southern Comfort Maltese rescue too,they can be located on Pet Finder and on
their website,they have adoptible pets available.
Southern Comfort Maltese Rescue - Available Pets


----------

